# Any new news on world championship 2009?



## angel of death (Apr 16, 2009)

just putting it out there


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

The latest news that I have heard was in [URL="http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10947]this thread[/URL]


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2009)

Be patient. I have a feeling there will be more information coming very soon.


----------



## Ron (Apr 22, 2009)

First info, but yet to be confirmed.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2009


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2009)

Ron said:


> First info, but yet to be confirmed.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2009



Ah, very interesting. Great to see some info out!

And obviously nobody should book anything until everything is confirmed but it's only $479 from jfk to dusseldorf round trip then, very reasonable for northeast American cubers.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2009)

Germany, eh? Gah! thats so temptin!, if only I had SAVED!!!
I just HAD to buy those cubes!


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2009)

Ron said:


> First info, but yet to be confirmed.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2009



Huh? Good news .


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 22, 2009)

Great to finally hear some more about the WC. I'll definitely go there. I feel a little sorry for the asian cubers, who will now have a much longer (and more expensive) trip to get there compared to Hong Kong. But it also means a lot of swedes can go there so I'm happy for my "team".


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, Arnaud's road trip just got a lot shorter.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2009)

*giddy with excitement* !!! I'm so pumped! Can't wait to see you guys again this year!


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh my god ... we have friends who live there I might be able to go with that as an excuse!


----------



## Garmon (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome, US is quite far to travel for me, so Germany is much more convenient.
I am so excited!!!


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2009)

Hopefully I can make it. Germany will be expensive though and I don't have any money.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, Dene. Still, Germany sounds fun, time for a yard sale!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike, are you going too? You still owe me a cookie


----------



## coolmission (Apr 22, 2009)

Free trip by train for me.  God I love Aachen's location


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike, are you going too? You still owe me a cookie



I do owe you a cookie! But unfortunately, no. I'm still hoping we'll make it to US Nationals, but we certainly won't be able to make it to Germany this year.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2009)

GERMANY!!!!!!

I can't believe it, yeees!! I will come 
I thought it would be in Asia or U.S.A. or so 
I'm happy


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 22, 2009)

For Americans, that is Columbus Day weekend, so you would get to miss less school/work if your employer/school celebrates it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, I thought for sure it would end up in Hong Kong. I think Germany will be a nice place though. I have heard lots of good thing about it from some of my friends who are German.
I wish I could go to just watch.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 22, 2009)

Germany would be really awesome, maybe a bigger, nicer, more beautiful city, like ... HAMBURG! 
But still awesome that it will maybe/most likely so close to me so I can easily travel to it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > First info, but yet to be confirmed.
> ...



Hmmm...too bad I don't have 500 bucks...birthday present?


----------



## KConny (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, now I just have to come! That makes me feel obligated to practise 4x4BLD since I might have a shot at the podium.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2009)

meh... I've already been to Dusseldorf for cubing already  I guess I'll just go again.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2009)

Dusseldorf sounds good! I plan on making it this year.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 22, 2009)

that sounds great. 1 1/2 hour by train.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like I'll be getting in touch with my German relatives. Not sure if I can make it because of school, but I'm definately going to try!


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Arnaud's road trip just got a lot shorter.



That made me laugh. xD
I dunno, unless I can find somebody to room with and some way to get out of university for three days I'm pretty shackled down... T_T;

There's always 2010... xD


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> There's always 2010... xD



2011, Worlds are every 2 years.


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 23, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > There's always 2010... xD
> ...



That year I'll be WC


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



WC in what event?


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 23, 2009)

Anthony said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



3x3


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 23, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> That year I'll be WC





-----------

But anyway, I REALLY want to go to this. Flights are in the mid $600s right now. But I would have to miss 3 days of school. And my dad wouldn't let me go to Europe by myself, so he would have to come with me, or perhaps the 2011 WC.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

My parents say if I save the money myself, and do well in summer quarter I might be able to go! That would be a dream come true.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm I have a job for the summer, it would be my senior year, and it would be columbus day weekend so I would barely miss any school. I'll talk to my parents later about this.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> meh... I've already been to Dusseldorf for cubing already  I guess I'll just go again.



Wasn't this city called "Essen"? 
Düsseldorf would be really, really awesome! And probably a big step forward for speedcubing in germany.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > meh... I've already been to Dusseldorf for cubing already  I guess I'll just go again.
> ...



I still flew into Dusseldorf


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Arnaud's road trip just got a lot shorter.
> ...


There are at least two ways to go there, I am still undecided :
a) shortest line from A-B (approx 200 km)
b) longest line from A-B (EarthCircumference - 200 km)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

pjk said:


> Dusseldorf sounds good! I plan on making it this year.



hihi 
Your keyboard hasn't Ü/ü 

Dusseldorf means dumb village 



Hadley4000 said:


> My parents say if I save the money myself, and do well in summer quarter I might be able to go! That would be a dream come true.



Yes, I think that's the dream of many, many cubers. And it's also mine  I'm so lucky, because I live in Germany  But first I have to concentrate on the German Open in 2 days.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet, I'll probably have moved to Zurich by then so that's not a killer trip.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 27, 2009)

All of you guys who are saying that "flights will get cheaper", or are implying it, you're all dead wrong.

If you look at oil prices, they're going to keep rising as the supply in Saudi Arabia goes down to nothing, at which point Canada will be refining and mining oil at like $900 a barrel, selling it at ~$1500. Airline prices would go from $600 for a one-way ticket to Europe to about $2000, if you do the math across how much a plane needs to get from Canada / US --> Europe.

sorry to be the pessimist, but look at the global economy right now, nothing's looking too great, no matter what standpoint you take on it.


I want to go to a WC that will once again be held in Toronto, if it's possible.
Otherwise, I'll just stick to Canadian Cubing competitions.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> All of you guys who are saying that "flights will get cheaper", or are implying it, you're all dead wrong.
> 
> If you look at oil prices, they're going to keep rising as the supply in Saudi Arabia goes down to nothing, at which point Canada will be refining and mining oil at like $900 a barrel, selling it at ~$1500. Airline prices would go from $600 for a one-way ticket to Europe to about $2000, if you do the math across how much a plane needs to get from Canada / US --> Europe.
> 
> ...



Two points:

1) When people mean that flights will get cheaper, they mean in just a few months. Unless Saudi Arabia is going to run out of oil this year, but I didn't see that memo.
2) I doubt Worlds would ever be held in Toronto again, considering there are many places that haven't held it, and the idea is to spread it around.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah Düsseldorf!!!

it's just like 5-6 hours from here.
I never would have thought that Worlds could be nearer than Budapest for me so soon.

so, I'm pretty sure I'm coming


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I doubt Worlds would ever be held in Toronto again, considering there are many places that haven't held it, and the idea is to spread it around.



Bryan, i am surprised to read this from you. _*Ever* _is a very long time. Even the Olympics repeat in cities over the years. I'd appreciate it if you didn't rule us out for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> All of you guys who are saying that "flights will get cheaper", or are implying it, you're all dead wrong.
> 
> If you look at oil prices, they're going to keep rising as the supply in Saudi Arabia goes down to nothing, at which point Canada will be refining and mining oil at like $900 a barrel, selling it at ~$1500. Airline prices would go from $600 for a one-way ticket to Europe to about $2000, if you do the math across how much a plane needs to get from Canada / US --> Europe.
> 
> ...



You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. 

1) Oil production goes up and down depending on supply/demand and is regulated by OPEC, but there is so much oil left in the ground it's ridiculous. Yes, eventually there will not be much oil, but it's going to be a very, very long time.

2) Oil is a commodity, and commodity pricing fluctuates greatly, but it will not skyrocket and run the risk of being underused.

3) OIL WILL NOT BE ANYWHERE NEAR 900 dollars a barrel in the near future. I have no idea where you came up with that insane number. You realize that's EIGHTEEN times what it is now, right? Also, your idea that oil prices keep going up is silly. We reached a high last summer but prices now are lower than they were 5 years ago. It's cyclic.

4) Your "math" makes absolutely no sense. Even with your crazy numbers. You do realize that planes take more than one person, right?

5) Plane tickets to Europe will remain cheap because people aren't traveling. The infrastructure for travel is already built, and they have to sell the seats. This is the best time to travel to Europe from the United States in recent memory because the prices have gone down considerably.

6) tickets are cheap and will remain relatively cheap for a while to head to Germany and the rest of Europe. Now, I can't say the absolute best rate will be there in a few weeks, but your knee-jerk alarmism shouldn't scare people into not taking their time planning out their trip.

All in all, please spare us your whimsical predictions on the worldwide oil markets and their affects on international travel.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt Worlds would ever be held in Toronto again, considering there are many places that haven't held it, and the idea is to spread it around.
> ...



Well, the Olympics need underlying infrastructure that is very rare, so repeating there does have some higher chances.

But you're right, I shouldn't rule out Toronto forever. But I'm guessing it's not going to be in the top running when Worlds is held in North America until a few NA cities have hosted.

But maybe I'm completely wrong. Perhaps some Toronto venue will make a great proposal to hold it and it'll be held there.


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL DAVE! I hope to see you there!


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> But you're right, I shouldn't rule out Toronto forever. But I'm guessing it's not going to be in the top running when Worlds is held in North America until a few NA cities have hosted.



You are right, if they were to go back to a continent they would never hold it in the same city again, at least not until other cities have hosted. Like they have had two Worlds in Europe now. Can you remind me which two cities they were in? 

All kidding aside, Bryan, i am actually okay with it not being held here. When i go to a Worlds, i would like to have the full travel experience, as well, and not just drive across town. The travel aspect is often what makes the experience that much more special. But i do think it would be suitable to be here at some point again.


----------



## abr71310 (May 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 1) Oil production goes up and down depending on supply/demand and is regulated by OPEC, but there is so much oil left in the ground it's ridiculous. Yes, eventually there will not be much oil, but it's going to be a very, very long time.
> 
> ...



1) Oil prices are regulated and controlled by the major commodity holders of said commodity -- in this case, America and Saudi Arabia, for the most part. If one day they "decided" there was little to no oil left, then they certainly have the right to charge whatever people will pay them, be it five dollars a barrel or five hundred dollars a barrel.

2) Duh, that's why we have the stock exchange.

3) We said that when barrels of oil were going for about $40 each. Now they're closing in on $175 and we don't believe they'll pass $200 / barrel "anytime within the next twenty years". At least, that's what all the stock analysts told us...

Then again, weren't they wrong about the recession? -- weren't they wrong about "no companies will suffer any severe losses or bankruptcies" (cough cough Lehman, cough cough, AIG bailouts). People are wrong about a lot of things -- our research (scientific research... unless you believe that religion put all the oil in the ground ; shows that the deeper we drill to find oil, the more expensive it is to extract. The farther down the miners have to go, the more the consumer has to pay to refill their tanks.

When you think about it, crude oil prices CAN go nowhere but up, unless some idiotic stockholder wants to take a major loss by selling at $75/barrel today and try to buy back at $400/barrel the next. It's not going to happen.

4) Planes are almost always full nowadays; even at full capacity some airlines are not breaking even. This is simply an effect of the broken economy and the refusal to let go of precious commodities such as oil for cheaper prices.

Do you want an example? -- in North Dakota gas prices are roughly $1.80 per gallon (3.78 L / gallon). In Canada, in Sudbury, Toronto, Windsor, wherever, gas prices are closing in on $0.90 per litre (~$3.5/gallon). It's almost double!!! -- for simple transportation costs across one minor border? (Vancouver right now, at least where my grandparents live, is $0.96/litre, meaning $3.7 / gallon)

Countries regulate what they control -- and they do it at the expense of other countries' economies. But they don't care -- all a country cares about is its own citizens "well-being"... it's too bad America hasn't set its priorities straight about "fixing their own country"... (I'm sure they will soon, but right now things look VERY disorganized from a Canadian POV)

5) That's from America -- because you guys drill the oil and sell it across states for literally no customs or travel taxes. From Canada, a one-way flight to France is ~$688 CAD.

6) I never said people shouldn't travel -- people who want to go to Worlds will find a way to go to Worlds, if they want it bad enough.


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> ...



I'm not going to even bother explaining all the things that were wrong with that again. You're so off base it's ridiculous.


----------



## Bryan (May 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> 3) We said that when barrels of oil were going for about $40 each. Now they're closing in on $175 and we don't believe they'll pass $200 / barrel "anytime within the next twenty years". At least, that's what all the stock analysts told us...



You need to update whatever conspiracy site you're getting your information from, because oil is around $50/barrel.

http://www.bloomberg.com/energy/


----------



## gillesvdp (May 4, 2009)

Ouch Germany 
Going to Germany from Korea is usually expensive. Unless there is a huge price decrease in airlines, I will have to skip this one ㅜㅜ
I was so excited about Hong-Kong... :s


----------



## hdskull (May 10, 2009)

2 more years for me...

Man, haven't been involved too long in this community. When I was planning my trip to China, I checked date for WC, and I was like GERMANY!??! lol. gg.


----------



## anderson26 (May 16, 2009)

I thought it was to be announced in the first half of May? It's already May 15th and yet, still no information


----------



## Ron (May 18, 2009)

> I thought it was to be announced in the first half of May? It's already May 15th and yet, still no information


More details will follow within 1 or 2 days. Maybe even today.


----------



## Henrik (May 18, 2009)

http://www.burg-waechter-castello.de/

Looks like thats the venue

I found this at the WCA page


----------



## Gunnar (May 18, 2009)

Henrik said:


> http://www.burg-waechter-castello.de/



Seems like an awesome venue. I can't wait. Will order tickets and hotel as soon as all information is up.


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.burg-waechter-castello.de/
> ...


Reminds me of Worlds 2007


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 18, 2009)

Stanford is pushing my travel limits, Germany might be a little too far.


----------



## anderson26 (May 19, 2009)

Wow! Looks awesome http://burg-waechter-castello.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=34 and http://burg-waechter-castello.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=50


----------



## Ron (May 19, 2009)

> Wow! Looks awesome


I visited the venue in April.
All technology in the venue is awesome.
We will work hard to create a nice atmosphere inside the arena.


----------



## Kidstardust (May 19, 2009)

Kidstardust - Worldchampionship: 128,60km. YES!!!! By the way. What does it mean Qualifikationround. For all Puzzels?


----------



## Raffael (May 19, 2009)

Raffael - Worldchampionship: 160 km
Raffael's Grandma - Worldchampionship: 19.1 km


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Raffael - Worldchampionship: 160 km
> Raffael's Grandma - Worldchampionship: 19.1 km


So, she is going to compete?


----------



## Erik (May 19, 2009)

that'd be pwnadge!

This venue looks nice and big! Lets hope we can at least fill it half..

Distance for me: 155 km.

Arnaud: do you have your cellphone off? I tried to call you 5 times already...


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

Distance to WC eh? I daresay I should be winning that one if I make it


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2009)

Dene said:


> Distance to WC eh? I daresay I should be winning that one if I make it



Gotta love this thing...
http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=New+Zealand+to+Düsseldorf
http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=earth+circumference+in+miles+/+2


----------



## Sin-H (May 19, 2009)

Stefan - World Championship: 629 km
acceptable


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Kidstardust - Worldchampionship: 128,60km.


99?



Erik said:


> Distance for me: 155 km.


109?



Sin-H said:


> Stefan - World Championship: 629 km


471?


----------



## tim (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > Kidstardust - Worldchampionship: 128,60km.
> ...



They apperently used maps.google.com


----------



## Erik (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > Kidstardust - Worldchampionship: 128,60km.
> ...



This is driving distance, that's standard... when I want to go to somewhere I check how many km's it is to drive to there... quite normal I think?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2009)

Erik said:


> This is driving distance, that's standard... when I want to go to somewhere I check how many km's it is to drive to there... quite normal I think?



You're forgetting Stefan's flying pony... oh wait - I thought it was you who had the flying pony (ponies)?


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Distance to WC eh? I daresay I should be winning that one if I make it
> ...



Haha, that is rather insane. It will also not be fun at all :/ . Let's just hope I can afford it.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (May 19, 2009)

For me it's 440km (553 km driving distance):

http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Teublitz+to+Düsseldorf

It says "flight time 30 minutes" 
Too bad that Teublitz has no airport


----------



## coolmission (May 19, 2009)

yay

http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Aachen+to+Düsseldorf


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 19, 2009)

Germany .


----------



## cmhardw (May 19, 2009)

Raleigh, NC to Dusseldorf - 6713 km
http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Raleigh,+NC+to+Dusseldorf

Frankly I could not be happier that it is in Germany. I was very excited that it might be in Hong Kong, but I used to live in Germany when I was younger, so that's one of the few places I would have liked even better than Hong Kong!

Can't wait to see you all again!

Chris


----------



## joey (May 20, 2009)

Chris lived in germany?! This sounds vaguely familiar, but that could be my mind playing tricks on me! 

I'm okay with germany, it's cheap to fly too, and means I probably won't have to take too much time off school. (Like I care )


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 20, 2009)

http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Turnhout+to+Düsseldorf

Count me in.


----------



## cmhardw (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone else traveling from overseas bought their plane tickets yet? I'm trying to estimate what a good rate would be. I'm finding tickets in the low $600 US dollar range, which I think is extraordinarily good and probably due to the world economy right now. Is anyone else finding cheaper tickets? I'm using kayak.com

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Has anyone else traveling from overseas bought their plane tickets yet? I'm trying to estimate what a good rate would be. I'm finding tickets in the low $600 US dollar range, which I think is extraordinarily good and probably due to the world economy right now. Is anyone else finding cheaper tickets? I'm using kayak.com
> 
> Chris


If you can somehow find a way to fly out of New York (which would probably cost more to get to than you would save), round trip tickets cost under $500. I've seen a lot in the 480 range.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

I think I can get a flight w/stops for $380 US. If only I can get good enough to actually make it worth coming.


----------



## cmhardw (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> *If only I can get good enough to actually make it worth coming.*



Why would that ever be something you would even begin to consider as a reason for not going? The experience of a world championship is so much more about the people you meet and the places you see than the competition. But maybe that's just me.

Chris


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 21, 2009)

11241 Km from Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Raffael (May 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Raffael - Worldchampionship: 160 km
> ...



If I can teaach her how to solve a cube by then 
She's 82 so she would immediately gain the WR for oldest solver.


----------



## Kidstardust (May 22, 2009)

arnaud can teach her. he is super with that.
and he is a lovely and friendly guy, a dream for every grandma..


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> arnaud can teach her. he is super with that.
> and he is a lovely and friendly guy, a dream for every grandma..


Grandmothers are allowed to dream... but shouldn't be surprised if I choose their daughter or granddaughter over her


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 24, 2009)

Ugh. I really want to go, but it's all about money. I came into a lot recently, but am spending ~300 on a new tattoo.

The odds of me being able to go are VERY slim. Maybe if I can manage to get a summer job that will pay well. Anyone feel like sponsoring me to go?


----------



## Bobbycartuner (May 25, 2009)

Düsseldorf is great. 20km away from my parents house and 18 perhaps from my girlfriends


----------



## Pitzu (May 25, 2009)

Bobbycartuner said:


> Düsseldorf is great. 20km away from my parents house and 18 perhaps from my girlfriends


I have 4-5 months to find a girlfriend in Düsseldorf.


----------



## TheBB (May 25, 2009)

My first huge crush was a girl from Düsseldorf... but I have no idea if she still lives there.


----------



## anderson26 (May 26, 2009)

http://www40.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Toronto+to+Dusseldorf

Hmm 7 hour plane ride. Not Bad. Official announcement to be made tomorrow?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 26, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *If only I can get good enough to actually make it worth coming.*
> ...



I agree 100% with what Chris said and this applies to local competitions as well. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd really love to go there. I just love meeting other cubers in an event like this. Lets hope my mom and dad have the heart to let me go (it's mostly depending on the money). It's not even that hard to get to Düsseldorf from Helsinki.

According to maps.google.com it would take only 24 hours to drive from Jyväskylä to Düsseldorf. And better still only about a week and 1 958 km to walk there, a totally cosiderable option.


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

@Ewks, You should definitely come! Just bring your bro again!


----------



## Ewks (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess he'd love to come too. Maybe I'll get a job at mc donald's to get the money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 9, 2009)

Official announcement will be tomorrow: Wednesday June 10, 2009.

Some details still to be finalised today.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2009)

Can we sign up then?


----------



## Ron (Jun 9, 2009)

> Can we sign up then?


Yes, the announcement includes opening of the registration.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

Ewks said:


> ...According to maps.google.com it would take only 24 hours to drive from Jyväskylä to Düsseldorf. And better still only about a week and 1 958 km to walk there, a totally cosiderable option.


The most I have done is walk 115 km in 24 hours. I also did about 1500 km in 5 weeks. Unless you are a freaking walking freak (yes, not just a walking freaking, but a freaking one) you better bring your hitchhiking thumb with you 
A 24 hour drive seems reasonable though


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ewks said:
> 
> 
> > ...According to maps.google.com it would take only 24 hours to drive from Jyväskylä to Düsseldorf. And better still only about a week and 1 958 km to walk there, a totally cosiderable option.
> ...



You have to "walk" with a speed of 11 km/h to make 1958 km in a week.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ewks said:
> ...


We have misread Tim. It is a week AND 1958 km


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

You still misread. Those 1958 km include 1222 km by ferry (which only takes about one day). So much less walking for Ewks. Cheater.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe I'll just take a plane, it will propably even be cheaper considering all the food I'd have to eat and the ferry.


----------



## Laetitia (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/wc2009/


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Woo! 5x5 first up


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay!

I registered instantly. I guess I'm among the first to register.


----------



## Laetitia (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure.
I registered immediately too, and before posting the link here


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2009)

I registered before the link was posted here too


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't understand the catering thing. It isn't exactly explained anywhere. Could someone please enlighten me?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

Catering is food provided for you at an event. If you want to eat said food, paying the 15 euro allows you do to so. It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah ok I get it now. I was mislead by the statement "number of catering vouchers". I was thinking "how many would I need for myself???" But now I see that it is one voucher for the whole weekend as opposed to per meal or something. (Which would have been rather expensive indeed). 

Well, I may as well register, even though I'm not sure if I can make it.

EDIT: Ok never mind looks like I won't be registering until I can confirm that I'm coming (I don't know which hotel I'll be staying at >.<)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2009)

Why is it so important, to say, which hotel?


----------



## guusrs (Jun 10, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, 
all hotels listed on the wc2009 website are booked full for single rooms.
I booked the Mercure Hotel for 63 euro per night
Gus


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

guusrs said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,
> all hotels listed on the wc2009 website are booked full for single rooms.
> I booked the Mercure Hotel for 63 euro per night
> Gus



I asked ron about this. He mentioned before that he reserved the rooms. I think that's a reason why they are full  (at least the hostel) We are supposed to put in the "special booking code" but there isn't an option to. I e-mailed him, and he said he'll look into it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 11, 2009)

Filippo Brancaleoni won the early registration of the World Championship 2009 with a time of 17:26, Lorenzo Bonoan finished second (17:28) and Karsten Buitkamp finished third (17:32).
World records: Ron van Bruchem Early registration 17:25.


----------



## Ron (Jun 11, 2009)

Dan finished 6th (17:54), Joey 8th (17:59), Erik 11th (18:19), Laetitia 13th (18:23).


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha well done guys


----------



## Ron (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want to book the Youth Hostel, you can book by e-mail, using the special booking code. I will update the website.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 11, 2009)

Ron said:


> If you want to book the Youth Hostel, you can book by e-mail, using the special booking code. I will update the website.


exactly what I did today 
I called them and then they told me to send them an email.
I will be staying there from Thursday to Monday (pretty sure) - a bit of additional time is always good


----------



## Marwin (Jun 11, 2009)

I have me registerd now.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *If only I can get good enough to actually make it worth coming.*
> ...



Well, the world championships have a qualification round, right? What if your times are too slow to get into the competition...


----------



## Afrobongo (Jun 11, 2009)

We want to stay in the Hanseat Hotel, but its full on this weekend...
I think we have to sleep under a bridge


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 11, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Well, the world championships have a qualification round, right? What if your times are too slow to get into the competition...



Again, meeting people who are like minded to your interests has more worth to me than the actual competition. I say again that perhaps this is just my view of it, but that is how I see these big competitions. I don't know any other cubers in my city, so I always love getting together with others, especially those from Europe who I usually only see every year or every 2 years.

I would still say it is worth coming if your times will probably not get past the qualification rounds. You will compete in the qualification rounds still, but also have the chance to meet other cubers. Some of the best techniques I use in my solving I learned from other cubers at competitions who I asked to critique my solves for me. Also, I met some very cool people and have some great memories of travelling from the World Championship competitions.

Cubing is still small (but growing!), so I feel that we can still have this feeling even at the World Competition level. I think one day though, that the World Competition might be some form of invitational open (at least to an extent) and will be much more competitive. Still, since we don't directly compete with another person, only collective we compete against the Stackmat, I hope things stay just as friendly and fun then as they are now. I think it will change to a more competitive atmosphere, but hopefully not completely so.

So in other words, if your times will probably not pass the qualification rounds, you should still come if you are not sure whether it will be worth it. I think meeting the people there is always "worth it", regardless of you speedsolving level of ability.

This is only my own personal opinion.

Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Well, the world championships have a qualification round, right? What if your times are too slow to get into the competition...





Nationals did too. I didn't qualify, but even though I only had a few solves I still had a great time.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 13, 2009)

Flights have gone up by about $20 at Kayak.com for flights from my city to Düsseldorf. Has anyone else flying from the US already bought tickets? I'd like to secure a decently cheap rate, but I don't want to get greedy and miss a deal. Two years ago I saw flights to Germany at around $700-$800. If I bought today I could secure $627.

Have any other US people bought their flight tickets yet? I don't want the gas prices to go up and miss out on this lower price.

Chris


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm REALLY annoyed at myself. Two days ago, I saw tickets for $530 and waited a day, and they proceeded to jump up $300... I'm going to sit and wait for tickets to hit under 600 because I have a feeling that on at least one out of the next 118 days there will be a flight that matches that. (i hope)


----------



## Faz (Jun 15, 2009)

*looks at prizes*

########################################################################################################

Wow, that's alot of money.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *looks at prizes*
> 
> ########################################################################################################
> 
> Wow, that's alot of money.



Indeed. 1st place 3x3 is just under 7,000 US dollars if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > *looks at prizes*
> ...




$7,001.99


----------



## coinman (Jun 21, 2009)

The WC 2009 is soon full! 
"Registration closes on October 7, 2009 or earlier once we reach 300 competitors." 

To date there is 244 registered competitors, only some 50 places left. 

I miss several top cubers on the list, the most important one i think is *Yu Nakajima!* I also like to see people like Finlands Ville Seppänen and Anssi Vanhala, United Kingdoms Breandan Vallance just to mention a few.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2009)

About the money:

It's the same amount as there was for WC07. Nothing different at all. I was actually almost disappointed by the prizes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> Yu Nakajima!.





He is most important...why?

Yu is a great cuber. Obviously one of the best, but there is too much hype around him. As a cube once said to me, he could tie his shoe fast and people would go "WOAH YU NAKAJIMA!"


----------



## Kian (Jun 22, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima!.
> ...



well, a lot of the other very fast cubers are already signed up. i assume that's what he meant. i do think that it would be very unfortunate to not have the reigning world champ in 3x3 there.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess in 2007 I thought it *might* be possible that we would see 300 competitors in 2009. Now it seems that the registration will soon be closed early due to this happening.

My prediction: Worlds 2011 will be in some form or fashion by invitation only for either some of the events or all competitors.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima!.
> ...



I think, as Kian said, it is because he was the champion at the previous world champs. I think the defending world champion is probably one of the more important people to be there.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I guess in 2007 I thought it *might* be possible that we would see 300 competitors in 2009. Now it seems that the registration will soon be closed early due to this happening.
> 
> My prediction: Worlds 2011 will be in some form or fashion by invitation only for either some of the events or all competitors.
> 
> Chris



If they were to do this, how would it be done? Maybe the top three from every competition would be allowed to enter into the Championship? 

Also, why are certain competitions called 'Openings'. Is it the first competition held in that certain city or something?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 22, 2009)

I think they just need much bigger venues and a larger host city, therefore a larger comp in total. More people could come, and probably

people=fun

therefore,

more people=more fun


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2009)

wrong. More people = logistically hard to run a competition. Until you've run a competition at all, you have no idea what it takes, let alone a competition with 300 competitors. It's just not going to happen with 500 competitors. The organization can't feasibly take on that challenge.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> wrong. More people = logistically hard to run a competition. Until you've run a competition at all, you have no idea what it takes, let alone a competition with 300 competitors. It's just not going to happen with 500 competitors. The organization can't feasibly take on that challenge.



WC 2015 perhaps?


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I guess in 2007 I thought it *might* be possible that we would see 300 competitors in 2009. Now it seems that the registration will soon be closed early due to this happening.
> ...



That would not be a good way to invite people at all. What about competitions with a winning 3x3 average of 15 seconds? That is hardly up to WC level. Invitations would have to go to the top competitors in each event.

The reason comps are called "Open" is explained in the official regulations.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > coinman said:
> ...





I hope Andrew Kang signs up. Chris Hardwick and I were nearly begging him on Saturday. 

I'm also waiting for Tomy, Mitsuki, Arnaud...


----------



## blade740 (Jun 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The organization can't feasibly take on that challenge.



I bet if they flew out the entire caltech crew we could.


----------



## Ron (Jun 22, 2009)

> It's just not going to happen with 500 competitors. The organization can't feasibly take on that challenge.


Our main problem is that so many 'slow' competitors registered for the other events. We can easily do 500 competitors in 3x3, but we cannot do an additional 300 in 4x4, 250 in 5x5 and so on.
Of 244 competitors so far, 195 registered for 4x4, but only 61 of those are within 28 seconds of the WR average to qualify directly.

I do not blame people for registering for the other events, even if they are slow. We should all make the best of the time and money we invest in coming to a competition. But registering for the other events is becoming a problem for competition organisers.

We always do our best to have everyone compete in all events they want, but I am afraid this is the first competition where we will not succeed.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 22, 2009)

This indicates that the days of open major championships will be a thing of the past. In what other sport can joe average simply sign up for the world championships?? I predict we will see qualification competitions pretty soon, in a couple of years. Unless the cubing craze starts to fade of course

Per


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2009)

mrCage said:


> This indicates that the days of open major championships will be a thing of the past. In what other sport can joe average simply sign up for the world championships?? I predict we will see qualification competitions pretty soon, in a couple of years. Unless the cubing craze starts to fade of course
> 
> Per



Good idea, we make it fade!!

well... I actually better liked the "closed" competition idea xD


----------



## mrCage (Jun 22, 2009)

Odder said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > This indicates that the days of open major championships will be a thing of the past. In what other sport can joe average simply sign up for the world championships?? I predict we will see qualification competitions pretty soon, in a couple of years. Unless the cubing craze starts to fade of course
> ...


 
We cannot make it fade per se. That would be like being able to control a 1 yr old baby's interests. Nope, the baby will open that door no matter how many times you say no

Per


----------



## coinman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes i think Yu Nakajima is important sins he is the the reigning world champ in 3x3 and also one of the best in al main events. He has a good chance to get his money for the trip back from prize money, so cant se why wouldn't come  

Some more cubers i miss is Netherland's Arnaud van Galen - he will not win but he is a funny guy!, Canada's Harris Chan, USA's Andrew Kang - after al he loves bacon  
And of course Sweden's Lars Petrus! He is the only person who has competed in al WC this far so i hope he will not miss this one!

I think the best way to qualify competitors to the WC is as it is now to let people who has certain average be automatically qualified. The rest of the places (if any left) can be filled up with the next in line with the best average from previous competitions. I think it also might be a good idea to let the best cuber/cubers from every country be automatically qualified, it is after al a WC! 

For this years event i also vote for the best to be able to register even if the limit of 300 competitors is reached. I don't think everyone is aware that the limit is soon to be reached.

I my self is most definitely a Joe average and i don't need to compete in al events to enjoy the WC, it's fun just be there and watch. I think a open 3x3 (some limit might be needed) and open side events is good enough for me.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> I think it also might be a good idea to let the best cuber/cubers from every country be automatically qualified


I disagree.



coinman said:


> it is after al a WC!


Can you explain that reasoning?


----------



## mrCage (Jun 22, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > I think it also might be a good idea to let the best cuber/cubers from every country be automatically qualified
> ...


 
He wants it more like the olympics

Per


----------



## coinman (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking like this, in some other big sport events like the Olympics the best from every country is welcome to compete even if they stink..

In the first cube WC in 1982 it was also the best form every country who hade a qualification competition that competed. I think that in a WC countries should compete each other. 

But maybe it's better to just let the best qualify.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> I was thinking like this, in some other big sport events like the Olympics the best from every country is welcome to compete even if they stink..



Is this really true? I thought that the hosting country gets some automatic placements, but there's still some standards.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking like this, in some other big sport events like the Olympics the best from every country is welcome to compete even if they stink..
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woYG6Uq6OVU


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> the best from every country is *welcome to compete even if they stink*


No problem with that, but you forgot to add _"and better and more deserving people from other countries are excluded because they happen to be born in a place with some even better ones"_.

Please explain how that is fair and makes sense.



coinman said:


> I think that in a WC countries should compete each other


Why? I'm not a country. Are you? I want to compete with other cubers. No need for artificial **** like countries.


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys!

We have now booked a doubble room at the main competition hotel.
Me and my dad will arrive at wednesday and leave on monday.
I hope and think it's going to be a good time, And to meet many nice cubers
See you al at WC 2009!!

Johan Holmedahl/ Sweden


----------



## coinman (Jun 22, 2009)

To encourage people from different parts of the word to practice and compete and by this spreading the sport to more countries is my answer to why. Anyway i don't think this would have any big significance at al. If a handful of people, out of 300 if this is the limit, who would not normally be qualified gets in the WC this way i don't think anyone will cry over this. 

No i'm not a country but i compete both for me and my country (this would have more significance if is was any good ) I guess most people do in al sports.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 22, 2009)

Jh543 said:


> I hope and think it's going to be a good time, And to meet many nice cubers



by the way... why I don't see Shelley's name in the registration list?!


----------



## clement (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe WCs in the future can adopt the japanese system (to limit the number of events) or the US system (put a registration fee depending on the number of events).


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think the Japanese system is fair either. If someone is good enough to compete in all events, they should have preference over slower people to compete regardless of how many other events they compete in. Personally, I think I'm good enough to get on the podium in 5-6 events and get into the finals for closer to 10. I don't think I should be penalized for putting in the practice to be good at those events, and have slower people able to compete in my spot.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> To encourage people from different parts of the word to practice and compete and by this spreading the sport to more countries is my answer to why.


Ok, there's a good reason.



coinman said:


> If a handful of people, out of 300 if this is the limit, who would not normally be qualified gets in the WC this way i don't think anyone will cry over this.


Maybe unless a really slow beginner qualifies and a hard-working fast guy doesn't. But yeah, I get your point now, sorry I missed it before. With only a small number of these exceptions, all the really deserving hard workers should still get a spot.

(sorry for off-topic, will stop now)


----------



## Tiw (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know where to ask, so why not here? 
Should I go to the WC? I think I won't qualify anywhere.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

I certainly don't think that I should get priority, just because I am presently the best competitor from New Zealand.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 23, 2009)

We're up to 275.
Remember, only 25 left.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2009)

290 now, only 10 places left.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2009)

Some top 3x3x3 people who have not yet registered (with only 10 places left):
Yu Nakajima
Andy Tsao
Keisuke Hiraya
Che-Ting Chu
Yu Jeong-Min
Eric Limeback
Mitsuki Gunji
Andrew Kang
Jason Baum

And a random sampling of some who are high on other events:
Han-Cyun Chen (3rd on 5x5x5)
Hsuan Chang (4th on 5x5x5)
Michael Gottlieb (3rd on 6x6x6, 4th on 7x7x7)
Haiyan Zhuang (1st on 3x3x3 BLD)
Tse-Kan Lin (4th on 3x3x3 BLD)
Dennis Strehlau (2nd on 3x3x3 multi BLD old; maybe not the same, but still)
Phil Thomas (3rd on 2x2x2)

I think it would be sad if any of these people (and probably quite a few more) were to decide that they could make it, say, a month from now, and were excluded because of the limit. Is there not some way to make provisions for the really top people to still get in? Just a small list or something?

Note I'm not looking for a way for weaker people (like me, for instance) to be able to get in; I'm just thinking it's sad to lose the very best people on the hard person-count limit. The deadline posted was October 7 or when 300 was reached; this is so much earlier than that, I could see someone thinking they had plenty of time, not watching this forum, and suddenly discovering they're too late.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there not some way to make provisions for the really top people to still get in? Just a small list or something?
> 
> Note I'm not looking for a way for weaker people (like me, for instance) to be able to get in; I'm just thinking it's sad to lose the very best people on the hard person-count limit. The deadline posted was October 7 or when 300 was reached; this is so much earlier than that, I could see someone thinking they had plenty of time, not watching this forum, and suddenly discovering they're too late.



I agree. I'm anxiously waiting a post by Ron or someone else on the organization team telling us what, if anything, they had in mind to fix this "problem."


----------



## coinman (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Some top 3x3x3 people who have not yet registered (with only 10 places left):
> Yu Nakajima
> Andy Tsao
> Keisuke Hiraya
> ...



Just to quote my self from earlier post in this thread. "For this years event i also vote for the best to be able to register even if the limit of 300 competitors is reached. I don't think everyone is aware that the limit is soon to be reached."


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

@coinman: I agree with that fully, it kind of makes sense.

No Jason Baum? No Yu Jeong-Min? No Eric Limeback!? No Yu Nakajima!?!

Yeah the world class cubers should get in automatically, seriously.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yeah the world class cubers should get in automatically, seriously.



And if they can't make it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the world class cubers should get in automatically, seriously.
> ...



That may happen, and that's okay. But I just want to see them still have the chance, at least until a reasonable time before the competition, like maybe the October 7 deadline that was mentioned earlier.

Of course, this requires drawing a line somewhere; I guess I'm hoping the organizers might do that.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I mean, Ron encouraged me to register even though I'm not at all sure that I will be there. There is no reason why these other competitors could not do the same if they are tentative.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think that the registration will immediately get closed when 300 competitors are reached.

The German Open 2009 were originally limited to 70 persons. Then it was updated to 90. In the end there were about 100 registered people but finally only 84 of them really took part.

Of course it's much more difficult to run such a big competition like WC within the time schedule with so many people, but because of the fact that 300 were reached so early I don't think there will be a strong limit at 300 competititors.


----------



## Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

I can not just speak on behalf of Ron,

Limits are needed to make the schedule, e.g Indonesian has a limit of 100, because we have payed for 100, 107 are registered as I expect 10% cancellations... so I was not that strict.

The 300 might or might not be strict, all depends if Ron can make the schedule work


----------



## Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

clement said:


> Maybe WCs in the future can adopt the japanese system (to limit the number of events) or the US system (put a registration fee depending on the number of events).



You just compromise. You allow people to register for up to 3 events that they need to qualify for. Someone like Dan may register for 12 events, but only have to compete in the qualifying round for 1 of them. Or you could have some point system, where you use more points for registering for events you really don't qualify for....


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2009)

324 people now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 324 people now.



And I see the person limit was raised, and the time deadline was shortened:


> Registration closes on July 31, 2009 or earlier once we reach 340 competitors.



Also, many of the people on my earlier list have now signed up, including Yu Nakajima. But over half of them still aren't there. The one I still want to see (although I wouldn't be surprised if he can't make it) is Haiyan Zhuang - I'd love to see a showdown between him and Ville! Maybe it'd bring out the best in both of them, and we'd see a sub-30 solve. (I can dream.)


----------



## Ewks (Jun 25, 2009)

I have booked flights now and I'm curious of how many people have been thinking of staying in a multibed room in the hostel? How does the multibed room thing work? Can I just recerve a bed there although I'll be coming on my own? Are there going to be other cubers in the same room or some "outsiders"?

I'm really exited about coming and I'm sure we'll have lots of fun.


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 324 people now.
> ...



That BLD showdown would be fantastic. I'm happy that Yu Nakajima signed up as well, the reigning World Champion should be there to defend.


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it possible for someone with access to the databases to make a ranking list for the events for the registrants based in the WCA-ranking? Would be cool to see which place one might expect to get in.


----------



## pjk (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone interested in sharing a room? I haven't decided exactly which days I will be staying there, but at the minimum I will be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2009)

pjk said:


> Anyone interested in sharing a room? I haven't decided exactly which days I will be staying there, but at the minimum I will be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.



why not sign up for the dormitory housing? That's where the majority of people will be staying. (i assume)


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 25, 2009)

now it says that the limit is 340 competitors


----------



## coinman (Jun 25, 2009)

Ewks said:


> I have booked flights now and I'm curious of how many people have been thinking of staying in a multibed room in the hostel? How does the multibed room thing work? Can I just recerve a bed there although I'll be coming on my own? Are there going to be other cubers in the same room or some "outsiders"?
> 
> I'm really exited about coming and I'm sure we'll have lots of fun.



Flights? I thought you planed to walk!


----------



## pjk (Jun 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone interested in sharing a room? I haven't decided exactly which days I will be staying there, but at the minimum I will be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> ...


Are you referring to the City Hostel that is 24.80 euros/night?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2009)

coinman said:


> ...
> Some more cubers i miss is Netherland's Arnaud van Galen - he will not win but he is a funny guy!, ...


Just to prove you wrong I signed up. If I will not win, I can always not be a funny guy


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I'm glad, as I'm now almost certain that I will be able to afford it, so long as I can keep up these hours I'm on for the next few weeks


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2009)

coinman said:


> Some more cubers i miss is Netherland's Arnaud van Galen - he will not win but he is a funny guy!, Canada's Harris Chan, USA's Andrew Kang - after al he loves bacon
> *And of course Sweden's Lars Petrus! He is the only person who has competed in al WC this far so i hope he will not miss this one!*


According to a quote he made on Facebook, I don't think he is going:


Lars Petrus said:


> I would definitely have gone to Hong Kong, but hardly Düsseldorf.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> And a random sampling of some who are high on other events:
> *Han-Cyun Chen (3rd on 5x5x5)*



A curious statistic to choose, personally I would have gone for 1st on 4x4x4.



Mike Hughey said:


> Dennis Strehlau (2nd on 3x3x3 multi BLD old; maybe not the same, but still)
> ...
> Note I'm not looking for a way for weaker people (like me, for instance) to be able to get in



Oh so 2nd in multiBLD old is good enough but you feel that 4th is inadequate?


----------



## Afrobongo (Jun 26, 2009)

How does it work?
100 Competitors in 3x3x3 Quali, but 156 to qualify. Drawing lots?


----------



## Oliver Wolff (Jun 26, 2009)

*Hotel*

Hi all,

maybe this is interesting at least for some of you:

We just booked a room at the following hotel

http://www.mercure.com/de/hotel-0497-mercure-hotel-duesseldorf-neuss/index.shtml

It´s a 4* hotel and the bed in a double room incl. breakfast (68 € for 3 nights) is even cheaper than in multibed room in the youth hostel. The distance to the venue is about the same as the listed hotels.

However, we book on this site 

http://www.kurz-mal-weg.de 

a "special" german site we use quite often. 
If you book directly on the mercure site it is much more expensive.

I don´t know if it is possible to book from other countries, maybe you want to try it ....

Olli


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > And a random sampling of some who are high on other events:
> ...


I figured I probably did something stupid like that. And sure enough I did. Sorry. 



Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis Strehlau (2nd on 3x3x3 multi BLD old; maybe not the same, but still)
> ...



Yep. 2nd is good enough; 4th is inadequate, clearly.  But seriously, Dennis's performance was good enough to be top two in the new multi results, while that 4th place guy was way too slow.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 27, 2009)

NOTE: Because of the high numbers of registrations for the WC 2009 events, there will be two qualification limits:

* Qualification limit for the qualification rounds
* Qualification limit for the main rounds

The qualification limits for the main rounds are defined on the Events page. The limits for the main rounds of the side events will be updated soon, so that more competitors will be able to compete in the side events.
The qualification limits for the qualification rounds will be defined soon. All competitors on waiting lists will be re-evaluated for the qualification rounds, based on their results on the WCA ranking.

From competitors list page.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll be going, hope to see you all there


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 27, 2009)

340 competitors registered. I had no idea this many people were going to compete this year. I never would have thought it would fill up so much so quickly.

Do you think we might get to a point where some of us are asked to drop our less serious events? I would do so, if it really came down to it being a problem having so many people competing in so many events.

Chris


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 340 competitors registered. I had no idea this many people were going to compete this year. I never would have thought it would fill up so much so quickly.
> 
> Do you think we might get to a point where some of us are asked to drop our less serious events? I would do so, if it really came down to it being a problem having so many people competing in so many events.
> 
> Chris


I would be willing to drop my less serious events as well if it became a problem.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2009)

I definitely think people should be dropping events if it means that other events were to get cancelled. Even the very top guys that want to compete in as much as possible. I wouldn't want to be calling anyone selfish  . (But I'll have to if this does cause a problem!)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> Is it possible for someone with access to the databases to make a ranking list for the events for the registrants based in the WCA-ranking? Would be cool to see which place one might expect to get in.



http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Worlds 2009/
Times used are the ones used to determine qualification (e.g. average for most things, single for BLD and feet, etc.). Only new-style multi blind results are used--it would have been obnoxiously difficult to include both, but in some future update I will list old-style instead for reference. ToS and Berkeley are included but not Poznan or Xi'an.

Gunnar, your best average puts you in 31st in 3x3.


----------



## Jh543 (Jun 29, 2009)

345 registered now, 
Have thay change the limit?


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 29, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for someone with access to the databases to make a ranking list for the events for the registrants based in the WCA-ranking? Would be cool to see which place one might expect to get in.
> ...



Thanks a lot! 

Interesting statistics. My goal to get to the finals in 3x3 might be hard to reach, but then again that's what goals are for. 

OH and 4x4 will be more interesting for me since I've been getting results at home which are much better than my competition times. I'm thinking a top-5 place in OH and 4x4 is reachable for me.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, very interesting statistics.

After having a look at some lists, I've found some inconsistency:

- Fewest moves:
Why are the people with 47 moves not qualified? According to the official announcement, 47 would be the limit.
Why is instead Stéphane Escaich already qualified with 52 moves?

- 3x3x3:
Péter Pozsgai is in the list of the qualifiers although he recently (12 days ago) achieved a 18.11 average. I think this will get updated in the official list.

Michael Layher already has an official time, he competed in the World Championship in Budapest 2 years ago.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 29, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> Yes, very interesting statistics.
> 
> After having a look at some lists, I've found some inconsistency:
> 
> ...



FM: No idea.

3x3: I don't think that Ron updates the list after every competition. After I qualified for 4x4, I emailed him to let him know the change.
Michael Layher doesn't have an average though, only a single solve.


----------

